# Winter Fly Fishing



## flyrod (Jun 23, 2012)

How does your mindset/game plan change when fly fishing in the winter? Versus summer. This is all with the mindset that I predominantly fish the Weber.

Size flies? Colors? Amount of times you will cast in a hole?

For example, one guide told me at a fly shop, I will cast in a hole 3 times as many in the winter as I will in the summer before moving to a different spot on the river. Because of the lack of activity and movement of fish.

I know that things change from month to month, even week to week. I am looking for the changes from summer to winter.

Thanks for the replies in advance. :grin:


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I think it all depends on the stream or where you are fly fishing...generally, I fish the streams the same in winter as I do in summer. But, much of that again, depends on the stream.


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

I also fish pretty much the same as I do in the warmer months, usually you need to be a little stealthier cause the water tends to be shallower and clear, they spook real easy. I will make sure I cover a hole good it seams as though most won't hit unless it passes right by their nose. Also I focus more on eddys and the slower water below and on the sides of the fast water. 

My experience is they stay out of the faster water when it's cold, dont overlook the shallow water on the edge along the banks. I find more big fish in the shallow ripples more in the winter than summer. The biggest thing I've noticed is it varies day by day more than in summer. I can go one day and do good then go 2 days later and hope the scratch out one just so I don't get skunked.

The best thing about winter fishing is No SNAKES!!!! I have terrible fobia of those **** things! Hope some of this helps..


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

Like you, I stay at a spot longer because of how lethargic the fish are when it's really cold. I use smaller size flies in my go-to patterns and use the zebra midges. Like Jsw, I fish the slower water.


----------



## jdlongmire (2 mo ago)

flyrod said:


> How does your mindset/game plan change when fly fishing in the winter? Versus summer. This is all with the mindset that I predominantly fish the Weber.
> 
> Size flies? Colors? Amount of times you will cast in a hole?
> 
> ...


I have found the sow bug to very productive.


----------

